# "STABILITY" by "Seachem"



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

got a new tank, so i wanted to cycle fast, my friend told me about "stability" a product by "seachem" and says it works all the time, it's kinda like bio-spira

i followed the 7 day instructions and did a test yesterday and . . my reading is

ammonia= 0-0.25
nitrite= 0
nitrate= 0

so is the stability product killing my nitrates? or whats going on? why do i have no readings, my tank has been running for about 3 weeks now

here's the link: http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/Stability.html


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

I could be a fool but it appears your cycle just started.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

This is a post I did a little bit back, so hopefully it helps.

"Ok, I did some research about all these new "cycle" products and the only one that is said to actually work is bio-spira. All of the others contain dead bacteria (e.g. more waste when added to your tank) and can actually hinder your cycle further. The only product that contains live bacteria is bio-spira. However, it MUST be refrigerated or all the bacteria will be killed. Thus, if you buy bio-spira from a store off the shelve (e.g unrefrigerated) then the bacteria will more than likely be dead.

The best way to "seed" your tank and jump start a cycle is to add old bio-media from a tank that has been up and running for a while. That truly, is the only long term proven method of jump starting a cycle. "

Thus, IMO without being refrigerated all of these bacteria additives are useless, or you are adding dead bacteria to your tank.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

I wonder if these companys like the above mentioned and another popular one stress zyme could get in trouble for selling a "bunk" product then....hmmm. Anyone on here a lawyer?







could be a nice payday for false advertising..


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

im sure the bacteria is alive when they ship the product. Problem is, it sits in hot trucks for hours, then on shelves for weeks or months. The bacteria hardly have a chance to survive a few weeks let alone months in those bottles. If you can find one that is brand spankin new, chances are SOME of the bacteria will still be alive. Anyways, Bio-Spira is a ton better because its ALL alive, and we all know for sure it works.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

Lowporkwa said:


> im sure the bacteria is alive when they ship the product. Problem is, it sits in hot trucks for hours, then on shelves for weeks or months. The bacteria hardly have a chance to survive a few weeks let alone months in those bottles. If you can find one that is brand spankin new, chances are SOME of the bacteria will still be alive. Anyways, Bio-Spira is a ton better because its ALL alive, and we all know for sure it works.


true true...


----------



## Vengence (Jul 6, 2007)

"Seachem" is a _chemical _company, none the less. It is the best when it comes to everything else, other products are usually frauds.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

I have used stability and if added everyday to a aquairum it will start to cycle, ofcorse for it to fully cycle it takes a little wile depeding on the consintration of ammonia. the rep told me that is it not dead but in spore form, in a solution that keeps it dormant (somthign to keep it out of contact of oxygen) and when it comes into contact it becomes active. apparently in a anarobic inviormant it is suposed to also be able to break down nitrate. neat to kno if its tru, sadly in canada we cant get bio-spira, id saure like to try some.

have u been adding it everyday? and shaking it?]


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

myles said:


> I have used stability and if added everyday to a aquairum it will start to cycle, ofcorse for it to fully cycle it takes a little wile depeding on the consintration of ammonia. the rep told me that is it not dead but in spore form, in a solution that keeps it dormant (somthign to keep it out of contact of oxygen) and when it comes into contact it becomes active. apparently in a anarobic inviormant it is suposed to also be able to break down nitrate. neat to kno if its tru, sadly in canada we cant get bio-spira, id saure like to try some.
> 
> have u been adding it everyday? and shaking it?]


YES!! going to get a test today . ..

last test was not cool, could it take a bit for my nitrates to show up? my friend told me, because my surface area is so big and especialy since i have a WATER FALL TANK (2x AC500) the nitRATES disapear fast

and that cycled tanks have 0 nitrate all the time, specialy if planted


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

I would think once ur nitrite starts gettign digested itrate should start to show up. I dotn see how a waterfall tank and lots of surfacr area would eleminate nitrates, because it needs to be broken down in a anerobic enviorment inless there is anaromic patches in ur serface area somewere, Plants will though, either way if its 0ppm thne thats awesome haha.

geez i should really proof read befor i post lol.


----------

